

Psych 101: Controlling This Tendency Will Make You Happier and More Productive - startupstella
http://feefighters.com/blog/fundamental-attribution-error/

======
kls
_when bad things happen to us, we are more likely to blame external factors.
However, when bad things happen to others, we’re more likely to blame internal
factors, such as their personality_

I have this conversation with people all the time. Striving to level the two,
AKA where you see other people in the same light as your own self perception
is key. If not, all kinds of double standards, arise in which usually, you
give yourself the better of those two standards.

